# Best leather restoration product?



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi, can anyone recommend a good leather restoration product for my seats? I have attached some images, seats have scuffs and general wear which can be expected after 13 years :?


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm guessing you missed the sticky at the top if the show and shine page....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

shaneTT said:


> I'm guessing you missed the sticky at the top if the show and shine page....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I did read the sticky I think you are referring to, liquid leather is first on my list, but I wanted to hear if there are any other products on the market that other users swear by?


----------



## wozzajones (Feb 9, 2014)

I did my seats today using the furniture clinic kit I bought earlier in the week. The leather balm is amazing and transformed my leather. Check their website and watch the video showing you how the balm works.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Furniture clinic is what I'm going to use on mine soon, highly recommended for a good match.


----------

